# I'm having a boy and I hate boy names!! Please help.



## MrsBurton09

I have posted about needing help with a name before. I got a good list of names from several ppl but still no name that rly does it for me. I am getting so annoyed to the point of crying..

This is what we have even though I don't wanna pick either of these names.

Elijah James Burton 
or
James Branham Burton Jr. (p.s. I hate jr. names but my husband rly wants the baby to be named after him.)

I need more options. Bc I am not going to settle with just a name that I don't care for. I don't like any of the ayden type names and names that end with on bc it doesn't go well with our last name. Please I like new fun modern names. I picked Brody James but everyone says absolutely not and if I did name my son that they would call him something else.


----------



## threemakefive

I'd tell them its ur kid u will name what u want lol my family said same abt my son but then they all loved it in the end......

Braxton, Brady, Carter, Kash, Dax, Drieden, Jesse, Chase,Corbin, Finn, Fisher, Drake, Trevor, Garrett, Rider, Rycker, Trenton, Holden, Preston, Max, Wyatt


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian, Connor, Jenson, Cody, Lucas, Toby


----------



## venusinfurs

Maybe if you pick a name similar to James, or even just one that begins with a J, that would be enough for your husband?

Jensen, Jameson, Jett, Joel, Josiah, Jameson...

Other names I like are Hunter, Zachary, Finn, Ezra.


----------



## sowanted

Don't worry! You'll find something that you like. 

What about:
-Callum (not too modern...recognisable and quite special, I think. Not overused)
-Wesley (same characteristics as Callum and sounds nice w/Burton (to my ears anyway!) 
-Wyatt (mentioned by previous poster...I do like this one)
-Riley (modern name but not too far out there)
-Tobias/Toby (I like the 's' sound with your last name) 
-Davis (recognisable, different, also has 's' sound which I like)
-Finley (Irish name)
-Maximilian/Max
-Cody (popular but modern, like you like)

Whatever you choose I suggest keeping your choice to yourself...it's unlikely someone will react badly once the baby is here! An exception with the last name Burton would be first name Richard! Definitely avoid that one! LOL

You'll find something, I'm sure! You've got time! Try them on for size here!

PS. Like you, I'm not a fan of naming babies (esp sons) after parents. It all seems just a bit narcissistic/arrogant/self-centered to me, and symbolically somehow says that the kid won't be encouraged to be him/herself. As I see it, any child will be so much of their parents as it is...why does the name need to be repeated? I never quite understood the whole junior thing though do know it's popular in some cultures/regions (especially in America's South, where I have family). 

Every time I meet a male junior I can't help but think, 'Your dad must be an insecure person. You poor thing' and then I look and try to support their own individual-ness. (Crazy, I know!) I also think a son who becomes a junior has the choice of naming THEIR male child taken away from them somehow. 'Well, my dad gave me this name so I guess I should give my son that same name, too.' I don't like that.

And if there are daughters in the same family...did they get mom's name? Why not? What does that say to our daughters? 'You're special but not special enough to be named after your same gendered parent? Only boys are special enough to have this happen.' And what does it say about moms, too? 'Dads are more important in this parenting gig'?

Finally, what about future sons in the family (i.e. brothers to Junior). They will (unless their father is George Foreman) have a different name from brother and dad. Because they have a name different, it seems to say 'less special', 'not the chosen one', etc. It all just supports patriarchy and as you can see, I'm really not a fan... I think kids should be their OWN people. Not mini-me's.


----------



## sowanted

PS. Just re-read your post. What about using 'Branham' as a first name? It's different, lovely, and would have the special family link your husband is seeking.

Branham Burton.

What do you think?

I like the sound of it. Goes well with Aubree, too!


----------



## PocoHR

I love James as a middle name because I think it goes with everything, but as a first name I think its a harder sell, just because its pretty common. Although if its important to your hubby you might want to let him be named that. His first name could always be James and then you can just call him by his middle name. Here are some I like with James:

Tucker James (<--- I love this one)
Cedric James
James Dashell
Samuel James
Brennen James
Adam James
Thomas James


----------



## discoclare

Firstly, I would stop discussing your name choices with "everybody else" if they are going to be unhelpful. They won't have a choice but to like it / put up with it when baby comes! I love Brody, I think it's a great name and like it much better than your other two choices. I also dislike Jr names. they don't happen very much in the UK but in my US branch of my family we have one and he is always referred to as "little Tom" rather than just Tom. I hope they still aren't calling him that when he is 16!

How about:
Brady
Marlow
Ellis
Isaac
Henley
Milo
Miles
Rafael
Reuben
Xavier
Sawyer
Colby
Dexter
Zac
Fraser


----------



## Seity

I can't really help. My taste runs to traditional names and I despise all the modern ones. Keep searching and I suspect you'll find the 'right' name for you both.
My sister had Benjamin James on her list for a boy, but ended up with 2 girls.


----------



## ChloeLynn

Elijah James Burton is a lovely name, but I'm sure when your little one gets here you'll know what to call him straight away! Good luck:)


----------



## SarahDiener

I guess your Husband's name is James. What about going for a Diminutive? Or I do believe James comes from Jacob. Other diminutives include: Jim, Jimmy, Jimmie, Jamie, Jamey, Jimbo, Jay, Jam and others. My favourite was Jam, hehehe. But Jay or JJ or Jimmy might be nice?


----------



## Angel Blue

Blake Burton and Hunter Burton sounds great! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBurton09

Thanks everyone Found a few names I like we will see what DH thinks! What are ur thoughts on Kylin James for a boy? too girly??


----------



## MommyMika

MrsBurton09 said:


> Thanks everyone Found a few names I like we will see what DH thinks! What are ur thoughts on Kylin James for a boy? too girly??

I think Kylin James is cool! Reminds me of Kaelan, a boys name I like but couldn't decide if it was girly or not lol!

My husband loves Elijah but I DON'T... so our compromise name was Elias, maybe you like that one? My other suggestions are....

Edison
Emerson
Logan 
Silas
Malachi (Mal-ah-kai. Kai for short... my DS's name :) )
Beckett
Roman (my new nephews name.. I'm still on the fence about it, but you may like it)
Talon (another nephews name... also on the fence about it. I like Kalon better)
Elliott (LOVE LOVE LOVE... wish my husband did too... he hates it) 
Avery (it's a boys name, but it's starting to get popular with girls now as well... kind of like Taylor did) 
Jonas (love this one, but hate that it makes me think of the Jonas Brothers... no one will know who they are by the time your LO goes to school though, they're already dieing out lol)

and last but not least... the name we have picked if this one is a boy! 
Jude

Funny story.. my husbands name is also James and I wanted to use it for Malachi's middle name but he said no way!:shrug: Some guys want their name used, some guys don't I guess lol!


----------



## SarahDiener

My nephew is Avery  funny that it's becoming a girls name!


----------



## MommyMika

SarahDiener said:


> My nephew is Avery  funny that it's becoming a girls name!

I LOVVVVE Avery! I wanted to use it if we have a boy, but then I got worried maybe it'd be too popular of a girls name by that point!


----------



## SarahDiener

Just think (I know it's not his first name...) Avery from Greys Anatomy ;)


----------



## MrsBurton09

I have never heard of Avery being a boys name..it is a girls name where I am from I suppose idk. If this was a girl we agreed on ava lynn to go with aubree leeanna. :) but we got a boy which I am totally excited about just picking a name for him is getting too me.

We first agreed on Elijah James but now I just want more options.


----------



## Miaw

What about Rohan? or Elros? They are fantasy names, and while others have names their little boy like that there definitely not many of them around.


----------



## kbf48

my brother is called Brodie Ethan! its your baby who cares what anyone else says! i love the name Elijah!


----------



## lilylock

I like James the best of the two


----------



## MrsBurton09

lilylock said:


> I like James the best of the two

Thanks James is the middle name. We need a first name but can not agree on anything. :nope:


----------



## try4girl2

MrsBurton09 said:


> I have posted about needing help with a name before. I got a good list of names from several ppl but still no name that rly does it for me. I am getting so annoyed to the point of crying..
> 
> This is what we have even though I don't wanna pick either of these names.
> 
> Elijah James Burton
> or
> James Branham Burton Jr. (p.s. I hate jr. names but my husband rly wants the baby to be named after him.)
> 
> I need more options. Bc I am not going to settle with just a name that I don't care for. I don't like any of the ayden type names and names that end with on bc it doesn't go well with our last name. Please I like new fun modern names. I picked Brody James but everyone says absolutely not and if I did name my son that they would call him something else.

My family said the same thing about my Son I named him Gabriel and they weren't going to call him that and after he was born they got over it. 

I really like the boy names of 

Kyler
Greyson
Kale


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Ethan James
Rylan James
Haylen James

Good luck. Boys names can be very hard to pick.


----------



## Ready4Babe

I like Tyler James or Garrett James. We are naming ours Caden if its a boy...I think Caden James would go well. Really anything will go with James.


----------



## silver_dimond

I like Elijah x 
Finley James
Oliver james
Christopher James
Harrison James
Aidan James
Isaac James


----------



## kittycat18

Oh wow! I didn't even know you were pregnant again. I remember you from Teen Pregnancy when you were pregnant with your daughter! Congratulations :flow: I like Elijah tbh but how about...

Jacob, Jaxson, Jace, Jacoby, Cody or Kody, Tyson, Xander, Russell...


----------



## Mickey1994

Brody James is really cute! If you like it then you should use it. It doesn't matter what others say. Kylin James is also really cute. My friend is naming her son Tylin, which is similar.

Rylan James
Ethan James
Parker James
Cooper James
Bentley James
Cason James
Cayton James


----------



## Odd Socks

our boy names were benjamin, joshua & toby. middle name michael.
they don't seem to be the same "type" of names you like, but just throwing them in there anyway :)
xx


----------



## smiler123

Arthur
George
Thomas
Oliver

All flow nicely with James as middle name...

:)


----------



## MrsBurton09

Thanks everyone. I still have no clue what our son's name will be we cant seem to agree on anything lol....picking a name is so important.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You will know when you see him xx


----------



## prettyinblue

What about Bernard John?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

My two other top faves apart from my sons name koby were Carter and Lennox


----------



## try4girl2

I agree we have three boys names picked out. And two girl names but not a middle. We are team yellow. I think that when we see him or her we will know. Good luck.


----------



## LaraJJ

How about:

Heath James
Casey James
Corey James
Eli James
Mikey James
Kieran James
Liam James
Harley James


----------



## _Natalie_

Heya, my OH is called James and although he's said he doesnt want our LO names after him, I want to use James either as a middle name too, or have Jamie as his first name!!

My suggestions are:

Rory James
Patrick James
Ryan James
Alfie James
Jack James

I cnt decide on a name either, and our little boy is due in less than a week!!


----------

